# Hi from Oregon



## MysticBMR (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, my sister is Piaffe and she invited me to join this forum because i have finally gotten into horses. Thanks to a horse Mystic. I am hoping this will be fun and informative.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Its about time  Glad you joined!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello!!! Welcome to the forum. the more of us Oregonians on here the better. Maybe one day we'll take over the world, but first the Horse Forum. 

lol


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, fellow Oregonian!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome from another Pacific NW member!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Whoohoo, yay for us Oregonians  Welcome!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

New as well, and LOVING all the Oregonian members!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Reiterin said:


> Hello!!! Welcome to the forum. the more of us Oregonians on here the better. Maybe one day we'll take over the world, but first the Horse Forum.
> 
> lol


 
Actually, we Washingtonians might share the world, after we take it over, IF you're nice!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol...as much as I love living in Oregon...I would prefer to live in Washington. More rain ...at least western Washington. I don't really like the deserty eastern part.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey now, don't be knockin the "deserty eastern part"!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yay! Welcome to the Oregonian pack!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Dressage10135 said:


> Hey now, don't be knockin the "deserty eastern part"!!



Lol..sorry It is beautiful in a way too....I just like the wet rainforesty areas personally


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

The deserty eastern part of WA and OR are better for year 'round riding! Don't be knocking them.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

That is a very good point!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I deam of living over there during the winter when the trails are pure slop! I hate being stuck to mainly riding gravel logging roads or rocky trails down by the river (which are impassible when it floods). To bad there's few decent paying jobs east of the Cascades. I would move over there in a flash if there was more opportunity even if I do like the rain myself.

Side not, never thought I would truly miss the rain. Work took me to NM for 3yrs where it rains 8"/year. After just a year I would run outside the second it started to rain because I missed it so much.


----------

